
Data Structure Visualizations - zengid
https://www.cs.usfca.edu/~galles/visualization/Algorithms.html
======
srvlsct
This would be nice if it had predefined routines to run through, preferably
from a plaintext, line-separated textarea.

For example:

    
    
      insert value
      insert value
      insert value
      delete value
      insert value
      insert value
      find   value
      insert value
    

That way, if someone just wanted to see how the data structure worked, they
could step through an existing routine. Others, who may want to validate their
own routines match the expected output, can add and edit the routine
parameters all at once.

You may want to prefill some fields because it may not be clear to everyone
what value is expected in the input box.

Neat project. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
zengid
Hey sorry for the confusion but this isn't my project! I just found it last
night while researching b-trees and figured I should share. I now realize that
the 'Show HN' prefix means one is showing off their own work. My mistake!

I was excited to come across this work because I was hoping to make something
similar to show how a parser builds an abstract syntax tree.

After playing with it for a minute I agree about it needing an auto run
feature!

